# Ford Cougar



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just bought myself a 2000 X Reg Ford Cougar.

I have always loved these cars and now I finally own one - well chuffed !

I just wanted to ask....

The car is a silver colour. Would I be best using Poorboys Black Hole or Poorboys White Diamond in between my usual routine of SRP and HD Wax ?

Many thanks


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Let's have a look then Mark!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Both the same product mate just a little colouring difference. Stick with the black hole imo. 

Awesome cars dude. Big massive mile cruchers! The V6 could do 9mpg if it tried!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

www.ukcougar.com is all I can say buddy !!

Still fondly remember both my Cougars. My first one looking like this when I had finished with it.......










Paul


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any more pics paul?

Such a mean beast!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Lovely Cars, I have wanted one since the first day they came out so really chuffed now I got one.

Well, when I say I got one, I left the deposit today and I pick it up at the end of the month.

This one is a 2000 X Reg which had a new engine last year ( a 2.0 litre engine out of a Ford Focus ) and it drives beautifully even though its only the 2.0 one.

Got plans for it too - first one being the swapping of the interior for leather ( cloth seats at the moment ) but I got a mint set of leather seats for it in my garage which I bought before I even owned a cougar due to it being in such good condition and I khew I would always eventually get a Cougar.

I am so chuffed !

May have paid more than its worth, but its in mint condition all over inside and out and cant fault it one bit. ( I paid £1400 for it with 12 months Mot )

Did I mention I am well chuffed !

Will get pics up after I have picked it up and detailed it to a proper standard !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So if I use Black Hole there will be little difference in the finish between that and White Diamond ?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Always admired a Cougar, and am thinking of upgrading the Puma to one when the time is right! Are they stupidly thirsty with the v6? Puma gets about 300 miles to a tank!

There's a silver one in the industrial estate where I work which I always walk past and admire!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure how thirsty the V6 one is mate. Mine is a 2.0 one which has been fitted with a 2.0 litre zetec engine from a Ford Focus and it is still plenty powerful enough but has the wonderful feeling of averaging 35 miles to the gallon !


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

gally said:


> Any more pics paul?
> 
> Such a mean beast!


Don't want to hijack the thread, but here you go.
































































Interior was WIP when the photo was taken :wall:

Engine was supercharged and was producing 348bhp :thumb:

Paul


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mate, with pics like that you can hijack this thread as much as you like !!!

Stunning car and thanks for putting the pics up !

My Cougar is still pretty standard, other than the focus engine and the fact its a C2 with C1 headlights fitted. I do however have a few subtle mods planned starting with getting rid of the horrible orange side repeaters for some nice crystal clear ones !

Where did you get the kit for the Lambo style doors ? - Would love to fit that on my car !!!!

Beautiful cars !


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

The door kit was a custom made unit which was linked to my alarm remote control.
This allowed me to raise and lower the doors with my "fob".

The company that made it no longer trade I'm afraid. It was the same company that made my custom bodykit which was based on a concept car Ford had produced a few years ago when they were going to launch a sportier version of the Cougar, called the Cougar-S.

I did make a video which can be seen here, but I'm the first to admit it's not very good!

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d121/carboncougar/Videos/?action=view&current=Thundercat_0002.mp4


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally got a pic of the Cougar


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice. I love these cars. you dont see many and its a lot of motor for your money.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you guys have got me looking now! :lol:

ok its high miles but look at this for £495!!!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...arch/true/radius/30/postcode/pr74jg?logcode=p


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

looks a tidy example mate, always had a soft spot for these when they came out


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

NIce - Go On, Go for a Cougar mate, you wont regret it !

I probably paid over the odds for mine at £1400, but I did it due the the superb condition, low miles and history that came with it.

Great cars and I love it !


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice car Mark :thumb:


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was a Ford salesman in the 90's, a few of us went to the dealer launch of the cougar at oulton park. The had 5/6 touring car drivers who took us for a flying laps in the cougar. I remember getting in, putting my belt on and the driver (looking like stig) shouted through his visor 'Do you want me to scare you or really scare you?' Off course I asked for the second option.

The speed at which he approached corners was amazing!
During the day we were also driven round in the cougars main rivals at the time, The Pug 406 coupe 3.0 litre and the Fiat coupe turbo. 
Pretty much all of the people in attandence thought the Fiat was the most exciting as it was so noisy and raw. They took the fiat off the demo though because the tyres needed to be changed every 15 laps!
I can remember seeing the cougar speedo at over 100mph, at the point were I thought it was to late to start braking for the corner! 
We were also given some driver training in the cougar around a cone area.
I day I will always remember !


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a V6 for 4 years fantastic car and superb engine.For the first 2 weeks i owned it i never used the stereo i was listening to the engine all the time :doublesho
I imported a Visteon rear wing for the car one of the first in the UK to have one cost me £450 and i fitted it myself :driver:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Stunning Car there mate. 

I love it - it will be the best car I have ever owned, just cant wait to finally get my hands on it ( end of month seems like years away for me at the moment ! )


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

always liked these cars and love how there so cheap and rare now.


----------



## miketata (May 10, 2011)

I was in Miami on release in late nineties and couldn't stop photographing examples (owners started getting suspicious 


However when it got to OZ, was marked down as too expensive, uncomfy seats, underpowered in standard form (taxis were quicker) and thirsty.(all true ) So sales were poor here. But personally, still one of the best looking cars ever and underrated


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice car there. All I will say is they look better standard. Modified, they look tacky.

In my opinion.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've had a V6 auto for around 13 months now and love it! Except for filling up which is every 280-300 miles on a 60 litre tank. :wall:

Beautiful cars, even by today's standards they still stand out.

I couldn't help but notice that you've got mk2 alloys and front bumper but mk1 headlights on yours?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine - Excuse the fogged up driver's headlight (common problem come winter) - Now replaced


----------

